# Proof: Santa is a pervert.



## AlisonM (Dec 2, 2009)

?Ho, ho, ho! Here comes Santa!?
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "The Midnight Prowler" 

?If you've been a good girl, I'll be coming down your chimney tonight!?
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "The Silent Crime" 

?If you've been a bad boy, I'll be coming down your chimney tonight!?
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "The Artful Throbber" 

?Ho, ho, ho, children! Who wants to feed Rudolf??
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "The Backdoor Bandit" 

?Do you want a ride on my sleigh little girl??
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "The Red Ravage" 

?Ho, ho, ho, little boy, have I got a surprise for you!?
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "The Jolly Menace" 

?Is this where all of the bad girls live?!"
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "Two Big Lumps Of Coal" 

?My sack's going to be empty when I'm finished with you!"
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "Credit Where It's Due" 

?When I come, I'm going to fill both your stockings!"
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a. "A Hard Delivery" 

?Let's see what's waiting for you under the tree, kids!?
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "Giver Of Gifts" 

?Who wants to see me mount Rudolf??
    ~ Santa Claus a.k.a "Animal Lover"


----------

